# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Форумчане Владимира и области-объединяй&

## Гвиола

Всем привет! Долго ждала,когда ну хоть кто -нибудь.... Нет,придется самой!
Дорогие мои владимирцы! Оказывается, нас не так много и не так мало на форуме. Что ж мы хуже всех? Почему мы не хотим объединиться? Давайте дружно исправим эту ошибку!!!

----------


## Владленыч

А почему бы, и не объедениться?!  :Aga: 
Или, все в подполье сидят? :biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята! От нас требуется помощь в поиске маленькой девочки! 
Ориентировка, которую НУЖНО распечатывать и приклеивать, находиться по этой ссылке
http://www.isok.ru/img/full/0238b4d3...a6d2a06633.jpg .
Давайте сделаем всё,что в наших силах! Даже если вы против объединения, просто помогите.* Александринская*, *Лань-Муром*, *Вишенка-Владимир*, *Владленыч* и многие другие, я прошу помощи в поисках девчушки!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Нет, я совершенно не против объединения, и многих знаю и в реале.
С фото завтра сделаю, что могу.

----------


## Владленыч

> Ориентировка, которую НУЖНО распечатывать и приклеивать, находиться по этой ссылке
> http://www.isok.ru/img/full/0238b4d3...a6d2a06633.jpg .


  Наталья, что то по этой ссылке нет ничего! 
  Марина,  привет, передавай привет, также и своему супругу!  Скоро, ему позвоню, насчёт 1 октября, в Суздале, "Вишне" нужно будет поработать в "Музее деревянного зодчества". Мы уже это обсуждали с Женей, осталось по времени точно определиться. 
  Наталья имела в виду,что на этом сайте, пару десятков человек, точно есть из Владимира, и лишь, малая толика, общается на форуме. :smile:

----------


## Гвиола

Олег,может тут?
http://s001.radikal.ru/i195/1009/da/0fc25dafdcfa.jpg

----------


## Гвиола

Всё,ребята,отбой!

----------


## Владленыч

Да, уж! Жизнь такая штука ......

----------


## Гвиола

Так,дорогие мои,давайте не забывать про объединение. Приглашаем всех владимирцев на знакомство. Пока в теме,потом (я надеюсь) в реале!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Да что-то кроме нас я сообщения только от Александринской и видела..
Ой, забыла Ларису Рудольфовну и Джем Джемовну :biggrin:

----------


## laskulja

Привет! Это Максимова-Барутова!

----------


## Гвиола

*laskulja*, привет! В имя?  Мне,к сожалению, фамилии ни о чем не говорят!
*Вишенка-Владимир*,ещё есть Лань-муромская и ещё я парня видела, ник забыла....:frown:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Гвиола*,
 Наташ, я ник запомнила - *Барон*

----------


## Гвиола

Не,Мариш,был ещё один... Только шифруются,видать. Не хотят знакомиться.....

----------


## Анна85

Доброго дня всем Владимирцам!!! Меня зовут Аня Данилова (Рыкунина). Я к сожалению редко захожу на форум, т.к. маленький ребёнок и совсем нет свободного времени. Вот решила исправить это, заглянула и очень обрадовалась, увидев, что земляки решили объявить о себе!!! С радостью к вам присоединяюсь и призываю всех остальных это сделать!!! Давайте дружить!!! И не только виртуально, но в и в реале :Ok:  Я надеюсь, что наши матёрые ведущие примут в свой коллектив новичка в этом деле и не будут сильно ругаться, если что не так.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Анна85*,
 Здравствуй, Анна!



> наши матёрые ведущие примут в свой коллектив


В коллектив конечно примем, только не все здесь матёрые, и тем более не все ведущие :Aga:  Я, например, к ведению ну никакого отношения не имею!
Хотя, где-то я твою фамилию слышала, вот только где - не помню!

----------


## Анна85

Я ещё не очень хорошо научилась пользоваться форумом. Постараюсь вставить свою фотографию. Рада, что фамилия вам моя знакома. Я вообще-то начинающая ведущая, а так то я певица. Занималась в студии "Старт" у Артемьева. Работала в ресторанах (больше всего в "Эрмитаже"). Но уж больно мне всё надоело. Вот и решила попробовать себя в качестве "тамады". Не знаю надолго ли это, но пока мне нравиться и по деньгам так гораздо лучше. Рада,что открыла для себя этот форум, очень хороший. Надеюсь на сотрудничество!!! :Ok:

----------


## Оксана5

Гвиола, я только за! Правда бываю сдесь крайне редко! Хотелось бы чаще общаться... особенно со своими земляками.

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Гвиола*,
 Наташенька!  Молодец! :flower:  :Ok:  Объединить -это здОрово! Ну а встречи в реале- и того лучше! Если что- пиши. Я родом с Орехово, а там и до Владимира недалеко! :Oj:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Наташ! Ты где? У тебя всё в порядке? Ты вылечилась?

----------


## Гвиола

Спасибо,дорогая! Всё приходит на круги своя. Лечусь. Что-то не стремятся владимирцы объединятся....

----------


## Лань

Здравствуйте!!! Очень рада, что появилась такая тема. Я живу в Муроме, но во Владимире иногда бываю, у меня там дочка учится в  музыкальном колледже. Поэтому встречи в реале вполне возможны. Мне кажется, это было бы здорово!!!

----------


## Владленыч

Всем привет!
Что, не все выходят из подполья? :Grin: 
Но ничего, кое кто, всё же вышел?  :Yes4:  
*Оксана5*,  А кто или что, же мешает общаться то? Заглянул в профиль - а там вообще нет никаких координат! Как говориться, было бы желание! Лично у мен, в подписи все координаты, для связи! ))))).
Недавно вернулся с Московского форума, так вот на этом форуме, владимирцев было аж, шесть человек, Анна, кстати, тоже! (Приветик, кстати!).
Как впечатления, Анна? Кстати, а кто из парней на Ин-ку находится?
Ведь не кусаются же, "матёрые" ведущие?  :Aga: 
Так, что мешает, встречаться дома? )))).
Надо быть проще, и люди к вам потянутся! 
Я за общение, оно, как всем известно, только облагораживает человека!

----------


## koshka66

привет мои дорогие владимирцы!!!!!! я прожила 10 лет в этом чудном городе, закончила ВОККИ (колледж культуры) обожаю этот город и до сих пор считаю себя владимирской :056:

----------


## figaristka

Здравствуйте, земляки! Мое имя Елена, живу в Коврове, но во Владимире бываю очень часто. В вашем замечательном городе у меня много друзей. Работаю режиссером во дворце культуры и 8 лет занимаюсь организацией праздников.

----------


## dylodela

я живу в Ярославской области, но ведь мы СОСЕДИ))))

----------


## Гвиола

нашла ещё одну деушку с области. Пригласила к нам в тему, будем её ждать....

----------


## Александринка

Я живу в Александрове, от Владимира это 130 км... Далековато будет... А от Москвы мы в 100 км. и сообщение с Москвой гораздо удобнее - электрички как минимум каждый час... А во Владимир автобус нечасто, да и неудобно. Поэтому мы чаще в Москву ездим - и на банкеты, и за праздничным ассортиментом. Честно гворя, Москву люблю больше - я там училась и знаю центр Москвы досконально и Москва мне ближе по духу. Хотя думаю, вы меня сейчас камнями закидаете... :Derisive:  Каждому свое... :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Честно гворя, Москву люблю больше


 вольному воля. Прожила в Москве 4 года, пока училась в мнституте - кайфа не почувствовала  :Smile3:

----------


## Гвиола

Да..... Наверное,владимирцы только на форумах открываются,а тут шифруются! Где Калачев? Где остальные?

----------


## Ганина Галина

Привет из древнего Суздаля! Принимайте в свои ряды! Рада буду познакомиться и пообщаться! :Grin:

----------

